# Install granite countertops first or stone backsplash??



## ncoppola09

I would like to know what should be installed first, the granite countertops or the tile backsplash and why. I'm assuming it is the countertops because then the tile can be done right on top of them.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Counter top....ALWAYS first. 

The countertop sets the height of where your backsplash will sit. 

Additionally, walls are not completely straight. When you install your granite countertop, there usually ends up being small gaps between the top and the wall(s). So, the backsplash also serves as a way of covering over those gaps and imperfections.

Good Luck


----------



## redline

what is your opinion?
what is your boyfriends opinion?
what is your father in laws opinion?


----------



## ncoppola09

HAHA! Redline you remember me. Well, the reason I'm asking is because my father-in-laws opinion is to put the backsplash first and common sense tells me it just doesn't make sense to do it that way, my boyfriend naturally has the same opinion as his father partly because he just doesn't want to deal with arguing with him. how do I convince him to do it my way, I haven't broached the subject with father in law yet, the granite people are coming on friday to measure and he wanted me to call and push the date back so he could do the backsplash first which doesn't make sense to me. Little does he know I am not rescheduling, he'll find out on friday when they come and then he'll get an attitude with me then I'll have to tell him that I want the countertop in first, he is going to try to argue with me. I don't know much about this construction and remodeling stuff so he's gonna try to make me feel like I'm stupid when i try to offer a different approach. Someone please help me


----------



## redline

Will the sink be intergrated with the counter top or will it be put in before or after the counter is installed?


----------



## Pluma

Here is a link to show your FIL.

http://www.hometime.com/Howto/projects/kitchen/kitchen_6.htm

Here are a few quotes from website:



> If you're installing a countertop first and applying a separate backsplash later, the backsplash will cover any gaps between the wall and the top.





> You can install backsplashes after the countertop is secured, especially if you've ordered granite or solid surface which can't really be scribed to fit flush with an imperfect wall.
> A ceramic tile backsplash, for example, can effectively hide any gaps there and keep water from dribbling down the wall. And a backsplash doesn't require a special backerboard so you can apply the tiles directly to the drywall.


----------



## redline

I would ask the counter top installers if it is better to put the back splash on first or the counter. If they say it is easier for the counter to go on first then tell your father in alw that the counter people want to put the counter on first. If the back splash is installed first then the counter people may have to charge more to work with the backsplash. And if the backspalsh is installed too high or too low then the counter top people will not like to have to correct some elses mistake.

(It is better to put the counter on first)

Your father in law could technically put the back splash on first and leave the bottom row of tiles off until after the counter is put on but that is putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

We have remodeled many kitchens and bathrooms over the years and we have NEVER installed a backsplash before the countertop.

In 22 years in the construction and remodeling industry....I have NEVER even seen a backsplash installed before the counter top.... It defies all installation logic....


----------



## jbob

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> We have remodeled many kitchens and bathrooms over the years and we have NEVER installed a backsplash before the countertop.
> 
> In 22 years in the construction and remodeling industry....I have NEVER even seen a backsplash installed before the counter top.... It defies all installation logic....


Absolutely right. There's no need to ask the installers or anyone else.
Countertops ALWAYS go first..PERIOD!


----------



## harleysilo

So, update? What happened?


----------



## redline

I suggested that the poster ask the installers and then pass that info along to the father in law and boy friend. That way the poster will not have to get greif from the father in law and boyfriend.

It is always better to do the counter first.


----------



## harleysilo

I read the thread, i was interested in the outcome of the countertop install, who's opinion won out.....


----------



## ncoppola09

hey guys, well I knew the right way to do it all along and you would think since it is my house that the A*****E would listen to me but no of course not, anyways it blew up into a big argument and then it so happens that later that day he was at the barbers and the guy in the chair next to him was a granite installer and he told him he was wrong. This situation is just too FRUSTRATING for me to talk about, I absolutely HATE HIM. If he hadn't been at the barber shop with that guy then he would probably still want to do it his way, He has caused way too much grief and I can't wait to be done with all of this. Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## HAASEMAN2003

*Devil-in-law remodel*

This is what good marriages are made of. Of course I mean everyone else’s not yours. Your father-in-law is an idiot (I mean that in the kindest way) I wouldn’t let him touch anything in the house. This is a remodel hell in the making and you guys may not make it out the other side. Tell your (boyfriend husband) to get a pair and from what I can see in this and the last post listen to the only intelligent one in the family. Well I am sure this will not be the last post we see in this continuing saga of the Devil-in-law remodel.


----------



## ncoppola09

well, this project is almost over. Believe me, I didn't know what the devil in law was really like until this started. The only reason we bought this house was b/c it was so cheap and the devil was doing the work for free, we just paid for materials, etc otherwise if we had to pay someone to do ALL the work it just wouldn't be worth buying the house. I had no clue it was going to be like this. My bf is a lawyer, he is not handy at all and doesn't know the first thing about construction or anything like that, and I really am not either so he thought whatever his dad said to do was the right way to do it. My bf was basically appeasing him and coddling him the whole time b/c he knows what a pain in the a** he is and he just wanted him to finish the house so we could move in. I don't think I can talk about this anymore it is a HUGE source of frustration for me, it's almost done. At least I know I'm not crazy and all you guys agree with me.


----------



## redline

Is the kitchen the only part of the house that needs improvement?


----------



## ncoppola09

no, we had to pretty much gut the entire house. We did hire people to put in the central air, a plumber to replace every single pipe in the house, they were ALL rotted, my uncle is an electrician so he rewired the entire house (we had old cloth wires), put in all new fixtures, smoke detectors, plugs, switches, everything, and we also hired a cement company to finish our basement, it is an old rowhouse in south philadelphia and there was a basement but it was not finished so in order to have a finished basement in a house like that we had to dig down a few feet, that was the most costly part of this but all worth it, then the devil in law did all the other work like reframing, tiling, making closets, basically everything else, so this has been a HUGE endeavor. The construction has been going on since September. Not to mention that a few weeks before all of this my mother passed away (in August)and all my family lives in another state so basically this has been a nightmare.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

I'm sorry to hear about your mother.

WOW...you are really re-habbing your place.

Yeah...remodeling can be stressful, but just remember...it's just a house...it's not the end of the world.....

...don't let this be a nightmare, when you look back, you want to feel good about all your hard work and not have to think about how you let things get under your skin. (Life can always get 'under your skin'...if you let it)

When things get stressful, Take a step back, take a deep breath and remember, it's just a house...


----------



## yummy mummy

*Atlantic*

Such nice words.............

So philosophical...........

Do you have a philosophy degree, like my hubby?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

yummy mummy said:


> Such nice words.............
> 
> So philosophical...........
> 
> Do you have a philosophy degree, like my hubby?


 
No philosophy degree, just have been thru ALOT ... of very painful things in my short life...(much more than the average person....tho - not by any of my own actions and not work related)

....Fortunately, I have had some very good, empathetic and supportive friends....thru all of it....


----------



## ncoppola09

Thanks AtlanticWB for the good advice. I am going to heed it, I do need to just let certain things go sometimes or I will probably go crazy, I don't want that, hahaha.


----------



## redline

You have been thru alot. If you have made it this far then there is light at the end of the tunnel. A major rehab like you are undergoing puts a considerable amount of stress on anyone and then to have a parent pass away is truely unfortunate. All our condolenceses go out to you. You may have just needed a place to vent and this forum allowed you to do that without creating more tension with your bf or fil. When the house is done then you will be able to enjoy it even if there may be a few flaws here or there. No house is perfect. Best wishes.


----------



## yummy mummy

*ncoppola09*

I also wish you the best of luck in your "new" home.


----------



## yummy mummy

*Atlantic*

You must set a great example for a lot of people.

Having worked myself with a lot of people that have gone through a lot (I have psych. degree) you certainly are an inspiration.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

:blush: (blush)....

Actually, just an everyday blue collar working stiff. 

...... That has to run off now..... to collect checks from home owners since it's Friday

The rest of you, get off the $%^ computer..... and get to work on your home projects !!! 

:laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy

*Atlantic*

Humble too.................

Yes, back to my home project...........
Back to home depot, again...................


----------



## redline

Is the counter almost done?


----------



## yummy mummy

I want to know too...............:yes:


----------



## ncoppola09

The granite should be in soon, they came to make the template about a week and a half ago and said it would be about 10-12 days, so hopefully this week


----------



## redline

Is this the final task that needs to be done?
Are you living in the place now or just waiting to move in?
It sounds like you may have doubled to value of the property with the work that you have done.


----------



## ncoppola09

well, it should be about 1 week before we move in, I still need to get carpet upstairs and tile our kitchen floor so we can move our appliances in there. So, basically that is all I need to do before we move in, there are definately other things that need to be finished but they DON'T need to be done before we move in. Yes, we have done A LOT of work in this house, it is unrecognizable.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

It would be great if you had some 'before' and 'after' pics and could post them...later, when your life settles down a bit....


----------



## ncoppola09

i will definately do that


----------

